
How often should you change your sheets? - bookofjoe
https://www.bustle.com/p/how-often-should-you-change-your-bed-sheets-its-more-frequently-than-you-may-think-for-good-reason-18711503
======
bookofjoe
>Fungal contamination of bedding (2006)

[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/7406800_Fungal_cont...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/7406800_Fungal_contamination_of_bedding)

>Survival of Enterococcus faecium, Staphylococcus aureus, and Pseudomonas
aeruginosa on cotton (2016)

[https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/004051751665851...](https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/0040517516658514)

>Bacteria in your bed (2018)

[https://www.amerisleep.com/blog/bacteria-in-your-
bed/](https://www.amerisleep.com/blog/bacteria-in-your-bed/)

------
bananatron
I've started making sure the sun comes into the room - I've read somewhere
that this is supposed to help keep things clean w/out running the washer as
often.

------
user_rob
bacteria are healthy

